# NVIDIA Has a DisplayPort Problem Which Only a BIOS Update Can Fix



## btarunr (Jun 8, 2018)

NVIDIA "Maxwell" and "Pascal" graphics architectures introduced support for modern display connectivity to keep up with the breakneck pace at which display resolutions are scaling up. The two introduce support for DisplayPort 1.4 and 1.3, however the implementation is less than perfect. Some of the newer monitors that leverage DisplayPort 1.4 or 1.3 standards don't function as designed on "Maxwell" (GeForce GTX 900 series) and "Pascal" (GeForce 10-series) graphics cards, with users reporting a range of bugs from blank screens until the operating system loads, to frozen boot sequences.

Unfortunately, these issues cannot be fixed by driver updates, and require graphics card BIOS updates. Luckily, you won't be at the mercy of lethargic AIC partners looking to limit their warranty claims by going slow on BIOS updates, or NVFlash rocket-science. NVIDIA released a tool which can detect if your graphics card needs the update, and then updates the BIOS for you, from within Windows. The app first unloads your driver, and flashes your graphics card BIOS (a process which must not be interrupted, lest you end up with an expensive brick). 

*Update:* We have confirmation that the tool is intended for both reference-design and custom-design graphics cards.



 

*DOWNLOAD:* NVIDIA Graphics Firmware Update Tool for DisplayPort 1.3 and 1.4 Displays

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## natr0n (Jun 8, 2018)

I would advice lurkers/non tpu members to not use this if you don't need it/have any problems or don't use display port at all.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 8, 2018)

Found this description on PC Gamer.

'Nvidia's tool doesn't update your graphics card's video BIOS, so you won't see a change in tools like GPU-Z after applying it. Instead, it checks the firmware for the UEFI GOP (graphics output protocol).
It also reapplies the current video BIOS during the firmware check, so if you're using a custom or modified BIOS, you should avoid running this tool, as you could run into issues.'


----------



## kloky (Jun 8, 2018)

https://nvidia.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/articles/360000024200

In the lik above are mentioned more cards, not only the founders edition cards.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 8, 2018)

I've had these issues for a few years with my Acer G257HU... it's a shame it took them so long to acknowledge this.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 8, 2018)

Liquid Gold for Company's like 



Spoiler:  



well Giga for one but take your pick



Your RMA request has been Refused because your Bios was flashed ( not flashed  as Required ) without Our Approval
Thank you for your custom


----------



## bug (Jun 8, 2018)

> We're unsure if the tool works only on reference-design "Founder's Edition"



Because there are so many Founder's Edition Maxwells out there 
This probably includes a BIOS flash that works on reference design cards. But hearing it straight from Nvidia would be nice. Having it clearly stated in a readme that comes with the tool would be even nicer, but that ship has sailed.


----------



## londiste (Jun 8, 2018)

I suppose now we know why DP 1.3/1.4 support has been with an asterisk on Nvidia's specs pages:


			
				Nvidia Specs said:
			
		

> DisplayPort 1.2 Certified, DisplayPort 1.3/1.4 Ready.


----------



## bug (Jun 8, 2018)

londiste said:


> I suppose now we know why DP 1.3/1.4 support has been with an asterisk on Nvidia's specs pages:


The problem was, while the DP1.3/1.4 specs were finalized, the certification process wasn't.
For this reason, AMD also lists the RX480 as "DisplayPort 1.3/1.4 Ready":https://www.amd.com/en-us/products/graphics/radeon-rx-series/radeon-rx-480


----------



## MATx (Jun 8, 2018)

I update my MSI GeForce GTX 980 GAMING and works fine.


----------



## Assimilator (Jun 8, 2018)

the54thvoid said:


> Found this description on PC Gamer.
> 
> 'Nvidia's tool doesn't update your graphics card's video BIOS, so you won't see a change in tools like GPU-Z after applying it. Instead, it checks the firmware for the UEFI GOP (graphics output protocol).
> It also reapplies the current video BIOS during the firmware check, so if you're using a custom or modified BIOS, you should avoid running this tool, as you could run into issues.'



How could reflashing the current BIOS cause issues?


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Jun 8, 2018)

I ran this on my system with an Asus Strix GeForce GTX 1060 6GB and it worked without an issue and updated my bios.

No issues reported


----------



## bug (Jun 8, 2018)

Assimilator said:


> How could reflashing the current BIOS cause issues?


If you have a custom BIOS and reflash with a generic one, the problem would be obvious. But that doesn't seem to be the case here.


----------



## The Quim Reaper (Jun 8, 2018)

If ever a piece of software was designed to brick your system....this is it.

Will Not Touch.


----------



## Exceededgoku (Jun 8, 2018)

I've replaced hundreds of video cables trying to figure out what the problem was, this is a very welcome update.

Just updated both my 1080Ti's through the tool so now maybe I can move away from HDMI (which has worked okay until now just without HDR at 4K).


----------



## Flanker (Jun 8, 2018)

Still using HDMI. Lucky I won't need to bother. Seems to work fine for most people though


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 8, 2018)

I ran it on my 1080Ti Strix and it worked perfectly.  I don't even think this messes with the BIOS at all. It just updated the UEFI GOP section of the firmware, which is separate from the main BIOS. That's why it is a universal tool.


----------



## Regeneration (Jun 8, 2018)

The update will not work on modded BIOSes. You'll have to flash an original rom, apply the update, and remod it again.


----------



## TheGuruStud (Jun 8, 2018)

londiste said:


> I suppose now we know why DP 1.3/1.4 support has been with an asterisk on Nvidia's specs pages:



Kinda reminds me of DX12 support LOL


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Jun 8, 2018)

My 1080ti kingpin's, no issue (so far).


----------



## RH92 (Jun 8, 2018)

I would advise to anyone who has standard  bios to make the update regardless !  Just updated mine ( even tho i had not issues with DP ) it takes literally just a few seconds so i don't see why you shouldn't.


----------



## Captain_Tom (Jun 8, 2018)

natr0n said:


> I would advice lurkers/non tpu members to not use this if you don't need it/have any problems or don't use display port at all.



And in the future you can completely avoid problems like these if you don't buy from companies with horrific software.


----------



## ExV6k (Jun 8, 2018)

It says there are no required updates for my GTX 1060 3GB (a Gigabyte one).


----------



## TheinsanegamerN (Jun 8, 2018)

Captain_Tom said:


> And in the future you can completely avoid problems like these if you don't buy from companies with horrific software.


That's not helpful, because that means you can never buy a GPU ever again. AMD's drivers are hardly any better then nvidias, and often fall behind. And dont even get me started on intels.


----------



## ShurikN (Jun 8, 2018)

Wasn't planning on updating anyway, just wanted to see if anything is available.


----------



## Captain_Tom (Jun 8, 2018)

TheinsanegamerN said:


> That's not helpful, because that means you can never buy a GPU ever again. AMD's drivers are hardly any better then nvidias, and often fall behind. And dont even get me started on intels.



I was mostly just poking fun, but what you said isn't true - Nvidia _does_ have twice as many crashes per capita as AMD has.

Don't get me wrong, my drivers from both AMD and Nvidia have been great for ME lately; but I do remember having non-stop issues with Fermi drivers...


----------



## Prima.Vera (Jun 8, 2018)

This POS of a tool just frozen my Win 10 environment with black screen during the detection phase. After screen flickering, it just stayed dead with black screen without any possibility of canceling. Only a cold reset worked.
So not sure what kind of shitty tool those guys are pulling....


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 8, 2018)

The tool works just fine if you have a mix environment too, just FYI:






An ASUS Strix GTX 960 2GB and a PNY XLR8 GTX 1060 6GB, so both custom cards, for anyone interested.



Captain_Tom said:


> I was mostly just poking fun, but what you said isn't true - Nvidia _does_ have twice as many crashes per capita as AMD has.



They also have twice as many GPUs per capita.  The actual crash percentage when taking into account the fact that they have more GPUs is pretty even.


----------



## nuno ferreira (Jun 8, 2018)

no need to be afraid it will not fiddle in bios only updates the dport i update my msi
 gtx 1060 6g gaming x no problem


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 8, 2018)

the54thvoid said:


> It also reapplies the current video BIOS during the firmware check, so if you're using a custom or modified BIOS, you should avoid running this tool, as you could run into issues.



Uh it told me my modded pascal bios is "up to date" and kept it... 

In other news, I wonder if this just patches a portion of the bios (GOP Table) and resigns it.  If so, it almost certainly could be hacked to sign pascal bios images that have been modded... hmmm....

Really curious how this works...



Captain_Tom said:


> but I do remember having non-stop issues with Fermi drivers...



Strange.  Fermi was great for me.  I only started having issues around Maxwell and Pascal...


----------



## Assimilator (Jun 8, 2018)

Regeneration said:


> The update will not work on modded BIOSes. You'll have to flash an original rom, apply the update, and remod it again.



Interesting... how does it know that the BIOS isn't original?


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 8, 2018)

Assimilator said:


> Interesting... how does it know that the BIOS isn't original?



All NVIDIA bioses since Kepler are signed.  Some just enforce it better than others.

Before that, checksums.



Regeneration said:


> The update will not work on modded BIOSes. You'll have to flash an original rom, apply the update, and remod it again.



Any evidence to support this?  It ran on mine and told me I was up to date.


----------



## TheOne (Jun 8, 2018)

Updated, didn't run into any issues, seems to be fine.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jun 8, 2018)

I use DisplayPort and have had none of these described issues so I will pass thank you.


----------



## bug (Jun 8, 2018)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I use DisplayPort and have had none of these described issues so I will pass thank you.


Well, you don't a have a HDR display, so yeah, you wouldn't have any problems.
Almost nobody has those monitors, somehow even new HDR models still sport DP1.2 only


----------



## Sabishii Hito (Jun 8, 2018)

I *thought* something was up with the video BIOS on my 1080 Ti when paired with an LG 32UD99 using DisplayPort, and this explains it.  Screen would not turn on until Windows loaded (I had to use HDMI to do anything in the BIOS).


----------



## Assimilator (Jun 8, 2018)

R-T-B said:


> All NVIDIA bioses since Kepler are signed.  Some just enforce it better than others.
> 
> Before that, checksums.



Yeah, I know about signing, but for NVIDIA to start enforcing it now on Maxwell - after allowing modded BIOSes to be flashed for years - seems very odd. As for checksums, unless NVIDIA has a checksum of *every* BIOS every released by every manufacturer, how would they know?


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 8, 2018)

Assimilator said:


> unless NVIDIA has a checksum of *every* BIOS every released by every manufacturer



No offense, but do you know what a checksum is?  Serious question.

Every modern bios has one tagged somewhere in the bios.  It's essentially a mathmatical sum of the file (or section) contents, like a hash.  Change one thing and checksum won't add up without correction.

Signatures will be invalid the same way and can't be corrected without the private key.  Only NVIDIA has that.  They only started enforcing that on Pascal though, and even with pascal, you could still use a hardware flasher until recently.


----------



## turbo098 (Jun 8, 2018)

seems to work for me. was getting black screens all the time. i was thing my monitor was going out.


----------



## looniam (Jun 8, 2018)

R-T-B said:


> Any evidence to support this?  It ran on mine and told me I was up to date.



everyone i know of that tried and has a modded maxwell bios.

i'm interested how you modded a pascal bios myself . .


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 8, 2018)

looniam said:


> i'm interested how you modded a pascal bios myself . .



Hex Workshop + a hardware flasher.


----------



## looniam (Jun 8, 2018)

R-T-B said:


> Hex Workshop + a hardware flasher.


nice! got a post about doing that? i haven't seen anyone being successful.

btw, flashing issues w/modded bios is posted in guru3d driver thread HERE.


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 8, 2018)

looniam said:


> nice! got a post about doing that? i haven't seen anyone being successful.
> 
> btw, flashing issues w/modded bios is posted in guru3d driver thread HERE.



The hex editing is the hard part, honestly.  You have to understand how nvidia bios structures and checksums work and nobody has really documented it properly yet.

The flashing is still hardly easy, you need a programmer like the CH341A I use and a clip, and will probably need to take your graphics card apart to attatch it.

I may write a guide but first I want to see if I can patch this so people can just use nvflash.  There are...  interesting things in this patcher from nvidia, to say the least...


----------



## trparky (Jun 8, 2018)

I ran the update tool on my GTX 1060 card, it told me that I already had updated firmware.


----------



## techie81 (Jun 9, 2018)

Updated with no issues here on a eVGA 1080 GTX FTW. I am running two monitors off display port and it seemed to have fixed a bug where the resolution would only be 800 x 600 after a reboot.


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 9, 2018)

updated no issue
as mentioned this does not update the vbios only the  GOP


----------



## Mussels (Jun 9, 2018)

Updated my GTX 1080, quite a simple tool to use really.


----------



## MrGenius (Jun 9, 2018)

GPU Firmware = VBIOS = Legacy BIOS(Legacy ROM) + UEFI GOP Module(GOP EFI ROM)

Just semantics really. Point being...it's all the same thing, or merely different parts of the same thing. There can be additional parts too. But they aren't really related to this topic. You can read about them here.


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 9, 2018)

OneMoar said:


> updated no issue
> as mentioned this does not update the vbios only the  GOP





MrGenius said:


> GPU Firmware = VBIOS = Legacy BIOS(Legacy ROM) + UEFI GOP Module(GOP EFI ROM)
> 
> Just semantics really. Point being...it's all the same thing, or merely different parts of the same thing. There can be additional parts too. But they aren't really related to this topic. You can read about them here.




I mean, they are in the same image, so to me it's still interesting as something is being inserted and signed...

Really, MrGenius is spot on that it's almost semantics for my purposes here.


----------



## GhostRyder (Jun 9, 2018)

Easy update, no issues in doing it for me.


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 9, 2018)

Yay! Maybe now we can see through DP with my GTX 980  had to switch to DVI since after changing from Z170 to X99 I have this issue.


----------



## ZeDestructor (Jun 9, 2018)

Did it on my 1080Ti FTW3. The first attempt was a miserable failure as the utility immediately hung my machine before it could even finish the system check. Second go worked perfectly. I blame having my PC in and out of sleep nightly fr the past 3 weeks.


----------



## Assimilator (Jun 9, 2018)

R-T-B said:


> No offense, but do you know what a checksum is?  Serious question.
> 
> Every modern bios has one tagged somewhere in the bios.  It's essentially a mathmatical sum of the file (or section) contents, like a hash.  Change one thing and checksum won't add up without correction.
> 
> Signatures will be invalid the same way and can't be corrected without the private key.  Only NVIDIA has that.  They only started enforcing that on Pascal though, and even with pascal, you could still use a hardware flasher until recently.



Nvflash won't let you flash a BIOS with a bad checksum, which means any modded BIOS has to have a valid one to be flashed. Obviously, modifying the BIOS will cause the generated checksum to differ from the original BIOS checksum.

This means that using the checksum to determine whether a BIOS has been modded or not is pointless, because all BIOSes flashed to GPUs will have valid checksums. Ergo, the only way a checksum could be used to detect a modded BIOS is if NVIDIA had a whitelist of the checksum of every known unmodded BIOS, and compared the current BIOS's checksum to that list.


----------



## Kyuuba (Jun 10, 2018)

Ran this on my 1080 Ti, everything went well.


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 10, 2018)

Assimilator said:


> Nvflash won't let you flash a BIOS with a bad checksum



Some versions will.   Cards furthermore didn't even check checksums until after late Pascal... (go back early enough in Pascal and you can actually not even correct the checksums and cards will boot).

Not nvflash for Pascal though...  She's a different animal.  Even the bioses are. They stepped up their game.  You are correct cryptographic signatures are really what they use now.


----------



## Soda (Jun 10, 2018)

Aorus 1080 ti xtreme - upgraded with no problems


----------



## ZeDestructor (Jun 10, 2018)

Assimilator said:


> Nvflash won't let you flash a BIOS with a bad checksum, which means any modded BIOS has to have a valid one to be flashed. Obviously, modifying the BIOS will cause the generated checksum to differ from the original BIOS checksum.
> 
> This means that using the checksum to determine whether a BIOS has been modded or not is pointless, because all BIOSes flashed to GPUs will have valid checksums. Ergo, the only way a checksum could be used to detect a modded BIOS is if NVIDIA had a whitelist of the checksum of every known unmodded BIOS, and compared the current BIOS's checksum to that list.



You are conflating checksums and cryptographic signatures. Checksums let you know that whatever blob you just downloaded/built/hacked together is the same at both the end that created it, and the end that's flashing it. Signatures, on top of veryfying file integrity, also let you also check that the blob's been built by the right person/machine/whatever. Basically all Signatures are also checksums, but not all checksums are signatures.


----------



## X800 (Jun 10, 2018)

Nice catch. I did have this issue with my card. I always believed that is was my monitor that was faulty. I had switch between hdmi and dp to get the picture back. The update went fine.


----------



## Imsochobo (Jun 10, 2018)

Captain_Tom said:


> I was mostly just poking fun, but what you said isn't true - Nvidia _does_ have twice as many crashes per capita as AMD has.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, my drivers from both AMD and Nvidia have been great for ME lately; but I do remember having non-stop issues with Fermi drivers...



Both have issues, they're just different.


----------



## omegadoom13 (Jun 10, 2018)

Thanks!  Tool detected update required. No problems after updating.


----------



## bug (Jun 10, 2018)

Out of boredom, ran the tool myself. EVGA GTX 1060 SC flashed with no problems.

Bonus points to Nvidia for offering the tool in Windows-only flavor


----------



## Parn (Jun 11, 2018)

Ran this on both my 980 and 1080. Everything went smoothly.


----------



## bug (Jun 11, 2018)

Parn said:


> Ran this on both my 980 and 1080. Everything went smoothly.


Like me, you don't know that until you actually hook a DP1.3/1.4 monitor up 
But yeah, this seems to be a pretty safe update.


----------



## DRDNA (Jun 11, 2018)

ShurikN said:


> View attachment 102217
> 
> 
> Wasn't planning on updating anyway, just wanted to see if anything is available.


Yes sir it looks like the 1000 series GTX in laptops is unable to receive this update. This is from the laptop in my system specs with the GTX 1070.










I will bet hands down not a single laptop manufacture will release a display port upgrade!


----------



## bug (Jun 11, 2018)

DRDNA said:


> Yes sir it looks like the 1000 series GTX in laptops is unable to receive this update. This is from the laptop in my system specs with the GTX 1070.
> View attachment 102280
> View attachment 102281
> View attachment 102282
> I will bet hands dowm not a single laptop manufacture will release a display port upgrade!


Are you having a problem with DP1.3/1.4?
Because it could be that mobile GPUs are ok. Or that a separate tool for mobile GPU will be available at a later date.
Of course, it could also be that mobile GPUs are customized in ways that make them impossible for Nvidia to handle. We'll have to wait and see.


----------



## jabbadap (Jun 11, 2018)

DRDNA said:


> Yes sir it looks like the 1000 series GTX in laptops is unable to receive this update. This is from the laptop in my system specs with the GTX 1070.
> View attachment 102280
> View attachment 102281
> View attachment 102282
> I will bet hands dowm not a single laptop manufacture will release a display port upgrade!



Soldered or MxM one? Vbios on laptop is usually in laptops own firmware, which should be only updated by laptop manufacturer itself not by IHV.


----------



## dhdude (Jun 11, 2018)

Just flashed on my Palit 960 2GB, worked a treat.


----------



## MrAMD (Jun 12, 2018)

ASUS STRIX GTX 1080 updated successfully. Always thought it was weird I couldn't see the BIOS or Windows boot screen... Figured the monitor was taking forever to detect the signal lol


----------



## DRDNA (Jun 12, 2018)

bug said:


> Are you having a problem with DP1.3/1.4?
> .


I don't have any device right now that uses 1.4 but will stand firm with my comment "I will bet hands down not a single laptop manufacture will release a display port upgrade! " but i agree time will tell.


----------



## wiak (Jun 12, 2018)

ati only has problems they say, joke is on them lol


----------



## CounterSpell (Jun 12, 2018)

updated.

Thanks.


----------



## Fluffmeister (Jun 12, 2018)

Dramatic title, easy fix.


----------



## bug (Jun 12, 2018)

Fluffmeister said:


> Dramatic title, easy fix.


Not to mention technical details are still MIA.


----------



## Kr0n1c (Jul 22, 2018)

I have the GTX970 and a ACER XB271H  G-SYNC monitor, i did this update as iv'e had problems also..... one this is this update did nothing to help me i still have the same problem, its very annoying at times.


----------



## Smithead79 (Dec 4, 2019)

Thanks for this. I have a Nvidia GTX 1060 6GB and I've never been able to use my display port on my Samsung monitor with my PC since new (2 years old). I've been searching for a viable solution for months to work out why the Display Port was always showing no signal detected on the monitor. Was using HDMI up until today but this came to a head on the weekend when I bought a cheap copy of GTA V. Damn game was running like a dog no matter how much I tweaked the settings. I figured the frame rate issue down to the HDMI port. 

This BIOS download update worked for me today, my monitor can finally see my PC via Display port. I've maxed the settings and GTA V runs like a dream. 

Cheers

Smithead79.


----------



## tulius (Jan 8, 2020)

Dark_Phoenix said:


> I ran this on my system with an Asus Strix GeForce GTX 1060 6GB and it worked without an issue and updated my bios.
> 
> No issues reported


I've got the same board. Which software have you used to upgrade your Strix Bios?
I've got the Strix GTX 1060 6gb.


----------



## tulius (Jan 10, 2020)

Well, I have the same VGA: Asus Strix ROG 1060 GTX 6b. Suddenly the  DP port stopped working. Haven't tried with a new cable yet since there aren't much options here in Argentina.
Did change the NVidia software for the DIrectors and also updated the firmware with the NVidia FW updated tool.

Still no DP. Using now HDMI 2.0 with 2k and 120 hz instead 144hz available on my monitor.


----------



## meowmeo (Nov 19, 2022)

I am trying to get my card to support DP 1.3/1.4 using the NVIDIA DisplayPort firmware updater. However I get an error: "The GPU firmware could not be updated" with no error code. I am on latest driver and bios of the card to my knolwedge, I have tried rebooting. This patcher does not work. BIOS: 86.02.39.00.22 [UEFI]. Driver: 31.0.15.2698 (GeForce 526.98). GOP: 30006. I am dual-booting Windows 11/Ubuntu. Tool downloaded from https://www.nvidia.com/en-us/drivers/nv-uefi-update-x64/ for Windows 11.

Card is ASUS TURBO GTX 1080 Ti. Please advise, thank you.


----------



## Regeneration (Nov 19, 2022)

meowmeo said:


> I am trying to get my card to support DP 1.3/1.4 using the NVIDIA DisplayPort firmware updater. However I get an error: "The GPU firmware could not be updated" with no error code. I am on latest driver and bios of the card to my knolwedge, I have tried rebooting. This patcher does not work. BIOS: 86.02.39.00.22 [UEFI]. Driver: 31.0.15.2698 (GeForce 526.98). GOP: 30006. I am dual-booting Windows 11/Ubuntu. Tool downloaded from https://www.nvidia.com/en-us/drivers/nv-uefi-update-x64/ for Windows 11.
> 
> Card is ASUS TURBO GTX 1080 Ti. Please advise, thank you.



Try using ASUS Live Update utility to update your VGA BIOS.


----------



## meowmeo (Nov 19, 2022)

I also followed the first post of this thread to flash new GOP, and when I dump my bios using GPU-Z it says its latest GOP, but mobo BIOS doesn't and it still doesn't work. Any tips for how to manually flash GOP? Live update utility wont flash GOP.


----------



## Regeneration (Nov 19, 2022)

meowmeo said:


> I also followed the first post of this thread to flash new GOP, and when I dump my bios using GPU-Z it says its latest GOP, but mobo BIOS doesn't and it still doesn't work. Any tips for how to manually flash GOP? Live update utility wont flash GOP.



Try to flash the original VBIOS:








						Asus GTX 1080 Ti VBIOS
					

11 GB GDDR5X, 1481 MHz GPU, 1376 MHz Memory




					www.techpowerup.com
				




Reboot and then try the Nvidia firmware update tool.






						NVIDIA Graphics Firmware Update Tool for DisplayPort 1.3 and 1.4 Displays
					

Download English (U.S.)  drivers for NVIDIA hardware - , , ,



					www.nvidia.com
				




Make sure you run it as admin, and try it a few times.

If it doesn't work, try to revert to Nvidia drivers version 370 and then try again.


----------



## Finalizje (Dec 5, 2022)

For several days I have been struggling with a problem when I start the game csgo / apex legends and turn off the monitor and after restarting the game is launched in the window. I noticed this after changing from MSI GTX 1050ti to MSI GTX 1070 gaming x. (I also read that this problem can occur when you have Teamviwer, MSI Afterburner - because I used these programs the day before noticing the problem, I uninstalled these programs). Of course, I removed the drivers that were with MSI GTX 1050ti with Display Driver Uninstaller and reinstalled + new current Nvidia drivers. In the csgo game, I have a resolution of 16:10 1440x1080 and the game is set to full screen, and in the desktop, the resolution is 1920x1080 and the scaling mode is full screen. Someone may know a solution.
I installed the nvidia one, but it didn't work, I have no idea.



I5-8400, MSI GTX 1070, 8GB RAM, 240GB SSD, Asrock b360m pro 4 motherboard, SilentiumPC 500W power supply, Monitor iiyama g-master g2470hsu.

When I installed this add-on from nvidia, it didn't show me something like in this picture


----------



## Mussels (Dec 5, 2022)

The graphics card simply crashing can cause that behaviour
Is it an instant failure, do other games work?

If the displayport updater didnt solve your issue, this thread isn't the place for you to get your help - make a new thread with all these details


----------



## Finalizje (Dec 5, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Po prostu awaria karty graficznej może powodować takie zachowanie
> Czy to natychmiastowa awaria, czy inne gry działają?
> 
> Jeśli narzędzie do aktualizacji DisplayPort nie rozwiązało problemu, ten wątek nie jest miejscem, w którym można uzyskać pomoc — utwórz nowy wątek ze wszystkimi tymi szczegółami


to sie dzieje w grze csgo i apex legends ale tylko gdy wylączone i włącze monitor


----------



## Mussels (Dec 5, 2022)

English


----------



## Finalizje (Dec 5, 2022)

this happens in csgo and apex legends but only when the monitor is off and on


----------



## mike246 (Dec 27, 2022)

anyone else having this iusse? trying to update on Asus strix 1080 a8g


----------



## Mussels (Dec 28, 2022)

mike246 said:


> anyone else having this iusse? trying to update on Asus strix 1080 a8g
> View attachment 276340


Do you have nvidia drivers installed?


----------



## mike246 (Dec 28, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Do you have nvidia drivers installed?


yeah, I updated to most recent vbios thinking that was the issue after couple days trying with the bios the card had installed. I updated it this morning along with the most current Nvidia drivers and still the problem persists


----------



## Mussels (Dec 28, 2022)

that new bios may be why it's not working, the bios may have a fix included


----------



## mike246 (Dec 28, 2022)

Mussels said:


> that new bios may be why it's not working, the bios may have a fix included


it would seem that way but the "failed to update gpu" message was showing long before the update. I thought cause the vbios was out of date that would be the cause of it failing, the vbios it was on came out in 2016 and the most up to date one came out in 2017 with the display port fix coming out in 2018 so it looks unlikely that the vbios coming out a year before would include the fix. really stumped. another under states he had same issue relating to core isolation being turned on in win11 but that option doesn't even show in my settings


----------



## Mussels (Dec 28, 2022)

core isolation wont show if you have virtualisation disabled in your BIOS, iirc
(Which is default on my ryzen setups, at least)


----------

